# THE Definitive Walther Picture Thread



## Shipwreck

Post your Walther pics here to show off  P99s, P5's, PPKs, whatever...

(By putting them here, it makes it easier for new members to find pics of something if they are interested in a certain model)

I'll start off... Please continue it


----------



## scooter

I 'spose walther clones dont count?


----------



## Shipwreck

What clones? A S&W? If so, We can start a S&W photo thread


----------



## scooter

Hungarian arms PPH(Walther PPK clone):rock:


----------



## Shipwreck

I've never seen 1 of those. Post it in the Photo Forum, so I can see 1... (Since its not a Walther)


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## OrangeSkies

Walther PPK/S .380 (.9mm Kurz)


----------



## Shipwreck

Had a chance to take some better pics today w/ the new slide finish on the fullsize


----------



## hberttmank

I really like the silver slide on the P99.


----------



## Templar

Have you guys seen the P99 picture on Wikipedia.com for handguns? It is partially OD green. Is this a color variant available?


----------



## Shipwreck

Templar said:


> Have you guys seen the P99 picture on Wikipedia.com for handguns? It is partially OD green. Is this a color variant available?


I actually want one in OD green.

Getting an A/S in OD green is very hard, unless you find one of the older framed guns. The 04 and 05 frames in the QA models are not too hard to find. I've been wanting to get a QA anyway, and I may eventually get one in green if I can.

For 2006, S&W just started to import the A/S models again. Right now, ONLY the black ones are being imported.

U can find an OD green A/S of the older frame new, but only if U are willing to buy over the net (w/o seeing it 1st; which I don't do).


----------



## hberttmank

I only have three Walthers, but I'm fond of them. 
P99
P5
P5C


----------



## Shipwreck

I'm jealous of the P5's 

I really like them w/ the wooden grips on them. Those are nice guns ya got there!


----------



## hberttmank

Thanks, SW.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Yea...Im definetly gonna have to look into getting a P99


----------



## Catman253

Interarms Walther PPK/s .380 ACP
"Shaken, not stirred..."


----------



## A_J

Nice, I like the Bond theme


----------



## Shipwreck

Catman253 said:


> Interarms Walther PPK/s .380 ACP
> "Shaken, not stirred..."


How does that little gun shoot?


----------



## Catman253

The PPK/s shoots well to point of aim and is a handy little carry gun...flat and easily concealable. At defensive ranges, I have no issue with the accuracy.

That said, the double action trigger pull is atrociously heavy and the single action pull is only slightly better. The sights are miniscule, but again, at defensive ranges, this is a minor issue.

The slide will bite you if you have large hands or a lot of meat between your thumb and forefinger.

It's a steel gun so it's not the lightest thing to carry but I moved from it to a S&W Model 36 nickel Chief's Special in .38 and then up to a 2" round butt S&W Model 10, so the weight was never a big issue for me either.

It pretty much digested anything I fed it, including Speer Gold Dot hollow point defensive rounds so I wouldn't hesitate to carry it again.

First rule of gunfighting...have a gun!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr




----------



## SigZagger

My 9mm P99 was purchased new in May 2002 for $550.00. According to the markings, it was manufactured in Germany. Many of my handguns have come and gone. This P99 remains. It is by far the most accurate of all my current handguns.


----------



## Shipwreck

SigZagger said:


> My 9mm P99 was purchased new in May 2002 for $550.00. According to the markings, it was manufactured in Germany. Many of my handguns have come and gone. This P99 remains. It is by far the most accurate of all my current handguns.


U da man! :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## P99and½

*P99QA OD Green*

P99QA in OD green


----------



## Shipwreck

P99and½ said:


> P99QA in OD green


U da man as well :smt1099


----------



## denfoote




----------



## Shipwreck

Nice guns dude


----------



## denfoote

Thanks.
It's just a modest collection of Walthers.
I'd like to complete the collection with a P88, but I don't see that happening any time soon!!


----------



## Shipwreck

denfoote said:


> Thanks.
> It's just a modest collection of Walthers.
> I'd like to complete the collection with a P88, but I don't see that happening any time soon!!


I'd love one of those too


----------



## stupidman

One is a QA and one's a AS. I can't decide which one I like better.


----------



## Shipwreck

stupidman said:


> One is a QA and one's a AS. I can't decide which one I like better.


:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 U da man! :smt023


----------



## jenglish

Here's my Walther Family!


----------



## Shipwreck

jenglish said:


> Here's my Walther Family!


Wow. Nice collection


----------



## jenglish

Thanks. I also have a P99c AS on the way, which will bring the count to EIGHT! OOHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH! (super villian laugh)


----------



## uncut

Here are just a few of mine......
The P5 is now sporting some Nill's


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice guns, Uncut. I'd love a P5 with Nils too. I have a pic I saved from a wallpaper website a while back. Beautiful gun


----------



## uncut

Here she is with Nills










Here is my P38










and my G22


----------



## Shipwreck

Hope ya don't mind - I shrank them down a little - they were double the size of the screen...


----------



## jenglish

Uncut - Very nice collection. What kind of grip is on the P99AS?


----------



## uncut

Shipwreck..... no problem.....hope you do it to the other ones I am about to post too 
I need a "automatic" resizer for my pics... I hate it when they are not the same size and the way they come out of a 5 Megpix camera is huge

jenglish.....
It is a Walther Dermagrip..... goes for about $20 and is worth every penny of it IMHO.... it is heatshrink material and you cut off the excess with a knife...only bad part is if you wanna swap backstraps on the P99 you have to cut it and it is NOT reusable... also only for use with Polymer guns as moisture might get between grip and dermagrip and cause unwanted reactions with metal parts...
http://kiei.biz/home these guys carried it at some point... I think they only show what items are in stock at any given time so check back with them.... or if you don't mind shopping at Earl's he has it for $20.... $25 minimum order though at Earl's
http://www.carlwalther.com/p99acc.htm


----------



## jenglish

Uncut - I'll have to look into that. Is it rubberized or hard plastic after you shrink it?


----------



## jenglish




----------



## uncut

It has more the feel of the standard grip material of the P99 but feels much more secure in my hand... not as slippery.....

I still want a P99 QPQ some day.... and I need a "AF" dated 9mm to go with that threaded barrel I got ... yea I know I am picky


----------



## BNC04

Here is my new to me P99 AS in OD. 







[/URL][/IMG]

And playing with the camera


Brett


----------



## jenglish

Brett - Nice piece. I always liked the mil green, but just never got around to aquire one. Always liked the older design too.


----------



## cdsdss




----------



## jenglish




----------



## Shipwreck

I like that pic on the 6 of hearts card


----------



## brj

*My P99AS*


----------



## uncut

Nice... the classic P99...


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, nice pic :smt023


----------



## jenglish




----------



## Shipwreck

Nice pics :smt023


----------



## uncut

Damn I need to take some pics of my Walthers with the Walther knifes I got.....
Not too long ago I bought a "older" Walther knife of ebay that is way cool....
has a kydex style seth with a built in whistle and a neckline....
sooner or later I guess I share some pics of it with one of my P99's


----------



## Shipwreck

There's 1 Walther knife I like, but we are not allowed to have double sided blades here in Texas.


----------



## MLB

Now there's something surprising; a weapon illegal in Texas is allowed in New York State. Go figure. Must be a first.


----------



## jenglish

Shipwreck said:


> There's 1 Walther knife I like, but we are not allowed to have double sided blades here in Texas.


Which knife is that? Didn't know Walther made daggers.


----------



## Shipwreck

jenglish said:


> Which knife is that? Didn't know Walther made daggers.


The P99 Tactical Knife with the rubber looking bandle. The front part of the blade appears sharpened on both sides...


----------



## jenglish

I have one of those. The back of the blade is false edged and is not sharped. The spine does have a section near the hilt that is serrated, kind of. I would not classify it as a double edged knife.


----------



## 10mm Sonny

`03 9mm


----------



## jason0007

10mm Sonny said:


> `03 9mm


my p99 AS...


----------



## jenglish

Very nice pic, Sonny! Very good. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, nice photo


----------



## The Hound

Great photo! 

Nice touch with the Smirnoff Vodka. It's Bond's favorite.


----------



## denfoote

*One more Walther.*

And current primary carry pistol.
I give you the only Smith made PPK/S finished like this that I have ever seen!!
Stainless is so gauche!!!


----------



## uncut

Are you sure that PPK/S is a S&W one....
to me it looks like INTERARMS...

*edit .... the "Made in USA" on the left front portion of the slide is a giveaway.... unless S&W picked up leftover stock from Interarms... but till I see some clopse ups I say Interarms !!!


----------



## uncut

*Family pic in a hurry*


----------



## hberttmank

Nice pic, uncut.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, nice pics!


----------



## uncut

Thanks guys.....
not sure why I forgot the P5 mag....


----------



## jenglish

Very cool photo, Uncut! :smt023


----------



## 10mm Sonny




----------



## jenglish

Nice family. The Cobra Chrome looks great!


----------



## Cobra64

Yer stealth pics are outstanding.


----------



## Cobra64

I had one. It doesn't. 

The Sig P232 does. Every time.


----------



## Shipwreck

Cobra64 said:


> I had one. It doesn't.
> 
> The Sig P232 does. Every time.


:?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## James NM

*My first Internet picture posts:*

My SW99 .40, Walther P22, Walther P99c 9MM




























And finally, the whole Walther Family


----------



## Shipwreck

James NM said:


> My SW99 .40, Walther P22, Walther P99c 9MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the whole Walther Family


U da man :smt023

Now, PM me and tell me about those Asian babe pics ya got there :mrgreen:

Woohoo!!


----------



## James NM

Shipwreck said:


> Now, PM me and tell me about those Asian babe pics ya got there


This experience was toooo good for a PM.
Well, I was at Walmart one night about 2 weeks ago. 
This group of HOT Chicks from a European dance troupe 
was in town for their last night in the USA. They wanted 
to have some fun before heading home! Being the nice 
fellow that I am, and wanting to make sure the ladies 
had a positive impression of Americans, I decided to 
toss my TV dinner and show the ladies a good time:smt033 .
Well, a little dancing, a little drinking, and one thing led to 
another. The next thing I know, these 5 hot chicks, and
little ol me ended up at the Holiday ....

Actually, I don't know where they come from or how to get rid 
of them. I guess they came with the ImageShack website.


----------



## jenglish

James NM said:


> This experience was toooo good for a PM.
> Well, I was at Walmart one night about 2 weeks ago.
> This group of HOT Chicks from a European dance troupe
> was in town for their last night in the USA. They wanted
> to have some fun before heading home! Being the nice
> fellow that I am, and wanting to make sure the ladies
> had a positive impression of Americans, I decided to
> toss my TV dinner and show the ladies a good time:smt033 .
> Well, a little dancing, a little drinking, and one thing led to
> another. The next thing I know, these 5 hot chicks, and
> little ol me ended up at the Holiday ....


Right . . . .


----------



## Shipwreck

jenglish said:


> Right . . . .


Exactly what I was thinking :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jenglish

I love family photos:


----------



## James NM

jenglish said:


> I love family photos:


That's a nice family you got there. You can definitely see the family resemblance.


----------



## mw1311

*My Old P99*










Can anybody just by looking at the pic tell me if this was a AS? It had the big decocker...was a long time ago and i don't remember which trigger mode it was. Thx in advance!


----------



## jenglish

mw1311 said:


> Can anybody just by looking at the pic tell me if this was a AS? It had the big decocker...was a long time ago and i don't remember which trigger mode it was. Thx in advance!


Yes, that is an AS in 9mm.


----------



## jmoln

*My family*

[/IMG]http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q314/jmoln/allinthefamily.jpg


----------



## uncut




----------



## GreenEyedDevil

thought i would add mine to this fine thread...
sorry the lighting sucks


----------



## uncut

Ohhhhhhh
I love that P22.... and your P99....
but that blue grey frame is just sooo nice looking....


----------



## Retired




----------



## GypsyBill

I think I posted this elsewhere on the Walther forum.. but here is my first Walther..










Got a P1 on the way and will post pics after it arrives...


----------



## latinbiker67

man, that p99compact looks awsome, I want it!!


----------



## GypsyBill

Here is the Walther P1 (dated 4/84) I just got.... Cleaned and ready to shoot...


----------



## newbie222

*New baby*








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

this one isnt mine, but gosh darn i want that holster.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nukehayes

Finally got some photos of my handguns. These are my only two. Aren't they purdy?


----------



## James NM

*My Walther Family has some new members*

Here's a couple of new family photos:


----------



## rcbaldwinjr

*P99 in .40 S & W*

Does anyone have a picture of a P99 in a .40S&W? I went to the local gun store last Saturday, handled a beautiful P99AS in 9mm and ordered one in .40S&W. From what I have read, there are a few differences, particularly in the slide aesthetics and I want to see them.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Retired

rcbaldwinjr said:


> Does anyone have a picture of a P99 in a .40S&W? I went to the local gun store last Saturday, handled a beautiful P99AS in 9mm and ordered one in .40S&W. From what I have read, there are a few differences, particularly in the slide aesthetics and I want to see them.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bob


----------



## Shipwreck

GreenEyedDevil said:


> thought i would add mine to this fine thread...
> sorry the lighting sucks


Damn nice laser!


----------



## rcbaldwinjr

Oooh!!! Thank you Retired, those are awesome!!!!


----------



## spacedoggy

Here is a OD Green P99 QA in S&W40. I want it in 9mm.


----------



## rcbaldwinjr

*Picked up my new P99 yesterday!*

I went with the P99 AS in a .40 S&W.

=









=









=









=









=









=


----------



## Collector_V

Denfoote,
What Walther is that? second from the bottom with the funky slide?


----------



## txpete




----------



## Marcus99

P99QA. I think it's probably one of the finest pistols out there on the market today, and I'm very grateful my grandfather shelled out close to $800 for it a few years ago.

The bullets btw are those Winchester Super X rounds, made specifically for personal protection I believe. They're 148 grain, silver coated, hollow-point 9mm's. I haven't put one through the gun yet because they're so damned expensive ($19), lol


----------



## knoxrocks222

laser is for sale 100 bucks shipped anywhere


----------



## mike8620

My lone walther


----------



## alloy

my 01 Walther USA LLC ppk/s in blue 
and a stainless 95 Interarms i scooped up this morn.

both .380

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=352&ppuser=8177


----------



## skyfire

looks like I'll be the first PPS to post, unless there were some that now have red X pics lol


----------



## Shep

A couple of Walthers. A P-22 and a P-1.


----------



## MorganOverlook

I'm really just experimenting with how to photograph these things. Here's my latest effort.

The gun is a Smith & Wesson Walther PPK/S with Hogue cocobolo grips.


----------



## Shipwreck

Very nice!


----------



## MorganOverlook

Shipwreck said:


> Very nice!


Thanks. I was just happy to get one that actually works. :mrgreen:


----------



## SGTMike

Heres a picture of the set of Walther handguns I just picked up. The two have matching serial numbers. Truly a one of a kind set.










The set came with two hardcases. One that holds both the PK380 and P22 and a smaller one for just the P22. Is there a hardcase solely for the PK380? The large case that holds both does not fit in my gun/range bag that also houses my springfield xdsc .40S&W.


----------



## SGTMike

My attempt at being artistic failed.


----------



## dondavis3

My Walther P38 - 50 years old and still lookin' good










My wife's Walther PPK/S - her James Bond gun.










Very fun guns to carry & shoot.

I don't carry the P38 very often - I just have too many better choices.

:smt1099


----------



## group17

PPS 40


----------



## MLB

Took me a year and a half, but I finally picked up a nice set of grips for the P5C:










The grip panels from grips4U.net fit in the frame perfectly. That's no small deal considering all of the cut outs required. The mag release cut-out is slightly off, but not enough to rub the button. Just being super picky there. Overall, very happy with the workmanship. The bark-like pattern on the upper portion of the grip is very sharp looking.










All of the Walthers together:


----------



## group17

pps 40


----------



## group17

P99c


----------



## Scorpion8

Catman253 said:


> Interarms Walther PPK/s .380 ACP
> "Shaken, not stirred..."


Ah, but James Bond got issued his PPK (not PPK/S) in 7.65mm (32 ACP). He was issued the gun at M's direction by Q in Dr.No.


----------



## Scorpion8

My Walther P-38, manufacture date 7/61.



















I also have a stainless PPK/S in 9mm Kurz (380 ACP) and just picked up (6/18/11 add) a P-22.


----------



## group17




----------



## LanceORYGUN

Well, my 9mm PPS now has an identical bigger brother. My .40 S&W PPS just got back from Robar, so both pistols now look identical, having Robar's latest NP3 Plus finish on both the exterior, as well as internally.

I really don't see any need to carry anything else other than one of these two handguns. Here are both guns, each with a 6 round magazine installed:

Right Click on the image below to view a larger version of it:









For more info, see:

Robar's NP3 Plus Finish

.


----------



## joematango

Three cats, one Walther PPK/S.


----------



## Bigbites

my PPQ M2


----------



## Bigbites

Here is my PPQ and Shield side by side


----------



## rcbaldwinjr

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BD-j0MhCIAAobZX.jpg


----------



## rcbaldwinjr




----------



## ronin11

*P5c*


----------



## ronin11

another P5c


----------



## ronin11




----------



## PPSforBond

New PPS owner, glad I could sign up and share with aficionados








(btw, can anybody tell me why my pic shows up as a small thumbnail size? I'm using the insert image command)


----------



## Wyoming_1977

My Walther PPQ M2 (9mm)















I added a laser up front, and that's the only real mod I've made. I did manage to get hold of a couple CANIK 55 T9 magazines which are a perfect fit for the M2 and give 17 round capacity and are half the cost of the Walther-branded magazines.

I debate about doing paint infill on the engraving. I want to, but at the same time I don't.


----------



## Hoosier_Dan

Yeah, it's kinda homely, but the PPX has the best trigger of any of our handguns.


----------



## Richard58

My Interarms PPK in stainless. Got the original box and paperwork.


----------



## Morgo




----------



## Craigh

Morgo, now that's cool. A Walther P88 Champion, which might be one of the finest made handguns in history. There's also some collector's interest going on these days.


----------



## Morgo

Craigh said:


> Morgo, now that's cool. A Walther P88 Champion, which might be one of the finest made handguns in history. There's also some collector's interest going on these days.


Its something I've been waiting to find for some time, well worth the wait too. The trigger is excellent.
So far its the only one I've ever seen over here


----------



## Craigh

Morgo said:


> Its something I've been waiting to find for some time, well worth the wait too. The trigger is excellent.
> So far its the only one I've ever seen over here


All I can say is, thank you for sharing. I've never seen one, up close and personal.


----------



## Morgo

Craigh said:


> All I can say is, thank you for sharing. I've never seen one, up close and personal.


Your welcome, heres a couple more


----------



## Rino

*My new PPK*

Believe it or not I found this baby in a resale shop. I got a box of German items all for one price. I got a late war PP and a 1933 SS dagger with rare maker. Please take a look at the magazine extenders. Notice the large size. Can anyone tell me more about them and value. thanks. bob


----------



## Shipwreck

Rino said:


> Believe it or not I found this baby in a resale shop. I got a box of German items all for one price. I got a late war PP and a 1933 SS dagger with rare maker. Please take a look at the magazine extenders. Notice the large size. Can anyone tell me more about them and value. thanks. bob


Very cool!


----------

